# Map of areas/suburbs in Dubai and Abu Dhabi



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

I keep looking for something like this and can never find it!

I've managed to piece together bits and pieces...but it'd be great to see the whole picture.

Does anyone have a link to something?


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

You may have got this through google , if not have a look at it Map of Dubai


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

SBSR said:


> I keep looking for something like this and can never find it!
> 
> I've managed to piece together bits and pieces...but it'd be great to see the whole picture.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to something?


 Dubai Hotels, Dubai Hotels and Resorts Reservations, Low Rates Dubai Hotels Booking, Dubai Map 
Dubai Map - Maps of the UAE - TEN Guide
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?utm_c...uk-goog-gm&utm_medium=ha&utm_term=google maps


----------



## SBSR (Jul 1, 2008)

hari said:


> You may have got this through google , if not have a look at it Map of Dubai


Thanks - I think this is what I'm looking for.

Only problem is the interactive map doesn't work, and the PDF is too pixilated!


----------

